# Investigating Drug Crimes, April 17 & 18, Foxwoods Resort



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

Arnold Markle Symposium 2006
Dr. Albert Harper, Director
Henry Lee Institute of Forensic Science

April 17 & 18 8:30 to 4:40
Foxwoods Resort

$150 if registered before 3/30
$ 200 after that

Topics scheduled to be covered:

Street Drugs
Club Drugs
Date Rape Drugs
Clan Lab Drugs
Murder Drugs

Follow-up workshop at University of New Haven's Crime Scene Training Center
Wednesday 19th to Friday 21st
Limited to 24 Students
$350.

More information at : www.hcleeinstitute.com


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

Good class, thanks for posting that Brother.


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

looseScrew said:


> Good class, thanks for posting that Brother.


You are welcome. I registered already and I'm attempting to get a few more folks from Massachusetts to go. 
Might be hard to sell to some bosses....."Dear Chief/Commander,.........there's this class at Foxwoods that I really should go to .....and...! I think that's when they hit the laugh track button and throw you out of the office!

I'm paying my own way and just happen to be on days off....another write-off for "Professional Development."

Stay healthy and safe,


----------

